

Nintendo's Biggest Blunders - ljf
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/03/feature_nintendos_biggest_blunders

======
mistercow
Nintendo's biggest blunder was letting Rare go. Whatever they needed to do to
prevent that, it would have been worth it.

~~~
rexf
Rare went from hitmaker for Nintendo to also-ran for Microsoft. Unfortunately,
their recent offerings are not AAA titles:

    
    
      Notable Nintendo Hits:
       Killer Instinct
       Donkey Kong Country
       Goldeneye
    
      Microsoft Games:
       Kameo
       Perfect Dark Zero
       Viva Pinata
    
    

I imagine their Microsoft offerings have sold decently, but nothing on the
scale of games-you-buy-a-console-for like Goldeneye or Donkey Kong Country.

As someone who only had the DKC series for the SNES and bought a N64 for DK64,
their transition into the 2000's was underwhelming and disappointing.

